# Co-ordinating your juice with your food/drink



## Hooked (2/12/17)

I've just eaten some salami and want to continue vaping - but I've got Mango juice in my device. I don't feel like the taste of mango after salami, so what to do? Likewise, if I'm having a cup of coffee, I need to vape something that goes well with coffee. 

I prefer to use only one device at a time, so that I know that the other devices are fully charged. Do I put a new tank on, with a different flavour? What happens then to the first tank? I can put it in the cupboard, but juices are supposed to be sealed and of course it won't be sealed - unless I stuff cottonwool into the drip-tip!? What do you think about this and what do you do?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (2/12/17)

Hooked said:


> I've just eaten some salami and want to continue vaping - but I've got Mango juice in my device. I don't feel like the taste of mango after salami, so what to do? Likewise, if I'm having a cup of coffee, I need to vape something that goes well with coffee.
> 
> I prefer to use only one device at a time, so that I know that the other devices are fully charged. Do I put a new tank on, with a different flavour? What happens then to the first tank? I can put it in the cupboard, but juices are supposed to be sealed and of course it won't be sealed - unless I stuff cottonwool into the drip-tip!? What do you think about this and what do you do?


@Hooked , I use a couple of tanks and mods so that I can swop and change the flavours, and as they do not stand around for a long time, a day or two at most, I do not think that it will influence the taste at all, I cannot taste a difference. This is especially important if you have drink, a cold beer with strawberry milkshake do NOT go together. been there once!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/17)

There is nothing worse than a tank with juice in that hasn't been vaped for a day or so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is nothing worse than a tank with juice in that hasn't been vaped for a day or so.


@Rob Fisher , I usually rewick in the mornings as I get to the office at 6, part of my "therapy", but on the odd occasion that a tank has stood over I have not been able to taste a difference, maybe my taste buds are still recovering?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

[QUOTE="Room Fogger, post: 611440
a cold beer with strawberry milkshake do NOT go together. been there once!

@Room Fogger Yep, that's the kind of thing I'm talking about! It must have been awful!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/12/17)

Hooked said:


> [QUOTE="Room Fogger, post: 611440
> a cold beer with strawberry milkshake do NOT go together. been there once!
> 
> @Room Fogger Yep, that's the kind of thing I'm talking about! It must have been awful!!


Definitely, spur of the moment invite from a friend to have a beer, that motivated me to get more tanks to be able to swop fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/17)

I pair all my food and drink with XXX.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is nothing worse than a tank with juice in that hasn't been vaped for a day or so.



@Rob Fisher so what do you do when you need to change flavour? Or go to sleep?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Definitely, spur of the moment invite from a friend to have a beer, that motivated me to get more tanks to be able to swop fast.



@Room Fogger Then what do you do with the tank that you've taken off? Do you just let it stand somewhere, do you cover it...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger Then what do you do with the tank that you've taken off? Do you just let it stand somewhere, do you cover it...?


Found some small plastic holders that they live in until I'm ready to swop again! They work quite well for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (3/12/17)

I find the OBS can be left for a few days and be fine to vape as long as you left the tank full. I never pair food with vape but I realised that I had some diddle daddles so I figured I'd give it a go. I love this juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Found some small plastic holders that they live in until I'm ready to swop again! They work quite well for me.



Here is another solution that works well for me - it use empty pill containers. You can close the container with "normal" sized attys










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher so what do you do when you need to change flavour? Or go to sleep?



Overnight is OK... but couple of days sitting isn't...

I don't really change flavour in my mainstream devices... I have XXX in all of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Here is another solution that works well for me - it use empty pill containers. You can close the container with "normal" sized attys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will have to get some bottles like this, may make traveling easier as well from a safety point of view,also peace of mind although my tanks don't leak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)

Spyro said:


> I find the OBS can be left for a few days and be fine to vape as long as you left the tank full. I never pair food with vape but I realised that I had some diddle daddles so I figured I'd give it a go. I love this juice.
> View attachment 115130



@Spyro What does OBS mean?


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/17)

Spyro said:


> I find the OBS can be left for a few days and be fine to vape as long as you left the tank full. I never pair food with vape but I realised that I had some diddle daddles so I figured I'd give it a go. I love this juice.
> View attachment 115130


Love my OBS nanos, for me a great tank!,,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Spyro What does OBS mean?


Morning @Hooked , the make of my tanks.  Those are OBS engine nano's, the tanks I love, rebuildable, I have 3 of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)

Spyro said:


> I find the OBS can be left for a few days and be fine to vape as long as you left the tank full. I never pair food with vape but I realised that I had some diddle daddles so I figured I'd give it a go. I love this juice.
> View attachment 115130



@Spyro Now that looks like a perfect combination!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (3/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Spyro What does OBS mean?



I don't know what it stands for exactly, but it's a vape brand and they create the OBS engine nano which is what I should have said. It's my favourite atomiser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Lovely thread @Hooked

I agree, some vapes dont go well with certain foods or drinks
Some go extremely well
While others are sort of neutral

I think the best thing is to have several devices going at the same time with a variety of flavours loaded.
I normally have one or two tobaccoes and two or three fruity menthols and I alternate between them

There are various times of the day when I also crave certain types of juices. And its a highly personal thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/12/17)

Silver said:


> Lovely thread @Hooked
> 
> I agree, some vapes dont go well with certain foods or drinks
> Some go extremely well
> ...



Thanks @Silver - now I never have to think of a reason why I have so many mods 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @Silver - now I never have to think of a reason why I have so many mods
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Correct @RenaldoRheeder 
Its all in the name of better co-ordination!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

i have noticed my vape can change considerably after eating different foods

I just ate some provita and peanut butter now and am vaping that Loaded Glazed Donuts
Wow, it enhances it quite a lot. Makes it much nicer. Richer. More decadent. Lovely!

(tagging fellow PB enjoyer @Tanja)

Have you noticed this sort of thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

@Silver That must have been yummy! See my thread for the opposite: 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/co-ordinating-your-juice-with-your-food-drink.t44861/#post-611395

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (29/12/17)

I have noticed the same with whiskey and some tobacco vapes. They tend to compliment each other. 

The nice thing is your hangover doesnt include your throat feeling like a coal chimney the next morning like it use to with the real thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Food certainly plays a major part in the vaping flavour, which is probably why I only vape TopQ Coffee as a first-vape-of-the-day with my first-coffee-of-the-day - but maybe I should try one of the dessert flavours - that would go well too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver That must have been yummy! See my thread for the opposite:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/co-ordinating-your-juice-with-your-food-drink.t44861/#post-611395



Thanks @Hooked
I forgot about that thread
Have moved the posts from that thread into this thread of yours

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/12/17)

IMHO:
Beer = Menthol / flavorless
Hard liquor (i.e Cognac / Whiskey / Bourbon) = Tobacco
Seafood = any sour flavor
Red meat = Tobacco / flavorless
Cheese / salts = Sweet flavor

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

